

Facebook Now Lets You Join the Fight Against Ebola - saefet
https://www.linkedin.com/company/3105721/redirect?url=http%3A%2F%2Fgizmorati%2Ecom%2F2014%2F11%2F07%2Ffacebook-against-ebola%2F&urlhash=6rEU&actionToken=isFolloweeOfPoster%3Dfalse%26aggregationType%3Dnone%26actorType%3Dlinkedin%3Acompany%26feedPosition%3D2%26pageKey%3Dbiz_company_feed_mapper_public%26contextId%3DKJg3MMVtpBPQa2HgYysAAA%3D%3D%26verbType%3Dlinkedin%3Ashare%26isDigested%3Dfalse%26rowPosition%3D1%26objectType%3Dlinkedin%3Aarticle%26activityId%3Dactivity%3A5936498124859125760%26actorId%3Dcompany%3A3105721%26isPublic%3Dtrue%26model%3Dnull%26objectId%3Darticle%3A5681815750%26distanceFromViewer%3D-1%26isSponsored%3Dfalse%26moduleKey%3Dcompany_feed&trk=feed-article-title

======
sp332
Why did you post a redirect URL? It just goes to
[http://gizmorati.com/2014/11/07/facebook-against-
ebola/](http://gizmorati.com/2014/11/07/facebook-against-ebola/)

